# Germania - Italia. 29 marzo 2016, ore 20.45. Tv Rai Uno.



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2016)

Dopo l'uno ad uno con la Spagna, l'Italia dovrà giocare contro la Germania ed anche provare a vincere visto che gli azzurri non vincono da tre partite consecutive.

Anche se è una amichevole, la partita contro i tedeschi ha sempre il suo fascino vista la rivalità. Se si conta pure la Germania EST, l'italia non ha mai perso contro i tedeschi in gare ufficiali. Mentre l'ultima sconfitta in amichevoli risale al 1995.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Rai Uno

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2016)

up


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Marzo 2016)

Ho letto che jack ha la febbre e probabilmente non sarà della partita. Peccato, nemmeno 1 minuto in 2 test, va a finire che nemmeno lo convoca per gli europei.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Marzo 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ho letto che jack ha la febbre e probabilmente non sarà della partita. Peccato, nemmeno 1 minuto in 2 test, va a finire che nemmeno lo convoca per gli europei.



Sì, io ho letto che è tornato già a Milano diversi giorni fa. Meglio così.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2016)

*GERMANIA (4-2-3-1): ter Stegen; Rüdiger, Mustafi, Hummels, Hector; Rudy, Kroos; Götze, Özil, Draxler; Müller. Ct: Löw.

**ITALIA: Buffon; Darmian, Zaza, Motta, Insigne, Acerbi, Montolivo, Bonucci, Giaccherini, Florenzi, Bernardeschi.*


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Marzo 2016)

Giaccherini non si era infortunato?


----------



## kolao95 (29 Marzo 2016)

Giaccherini non ci sta capendo nulla.


----------



## danyaj87 (29 Marzo 2016)

Il trap lo sa che non sta allenando ma sta commentando, però devo ammettere che è simpatico.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2016)

Gol della Germania


----------



## kolao95 (29 Marzo 2016)

Kroos, 1-0. Gran bel gol.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Marzo 2016)

Bradipo Thiago, buono con il valzer lento spagnolo, sparisce nel rock and roll crucco...


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2016)

2-0

Che asfaltata.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Marzo 2016)

Far segnare Goetze di testa...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2016)

C'è una differenza fisica e tecnica abissale dai.. questi tedeschi se vogliono vincere l'europeo lo fanno tranquillamente. NOn c'è squadra che tenga.


----------



## juventino (29 Marzo 2016)

Basta con Thiago Motta, basta! Col PSG giocherà pure bene e tutto, ma in nazionale ha SEMPRE fatto pena.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2016)

Giaccherino non è neanche da serie B italiana .


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Marzo 2016)

Un tiro in porta entro fine partita lo facciamo?


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2016)

3-0


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Marzo 2016)

Il commento del Trap


----------



## Dany20 (29 Marzo 2016)

Bonucci.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Marzo 2016)

spiace per la juve.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Marzo 2016)

ilpiumiglioredifensoredeuropa


----------



## Dany20 (29 Marzo 2016)

Abbiamo una difesa vergognosa. Ranocchia, Acerbi e De Silvestri. Ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Marzo 2016)

Tra la Germania e noi c'e' un livello tecnico imbarazzante. Basta solamente guardare chi sono i loro panchinari e quali sono i nostri.

Intanto rigore per la Germania


----------



## Dany20 (29 Marzo 2016)

Che schifo. Rigore per i tedeschi.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2016)

4-0


----------



## Dany20 (29 Marzo 2016)

Ozil. 4-0. Che piallata.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Marzo 2016)

pagliacci.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2016)

Comunque spiegatemi il motivo di queste amichevoli se poi ti presenti con i cessi in campo..
Ma non era meglio giocare contro squadrette, ed evitare ste piallate


----------



## juventino (29 Marzo 2016)

Una squadra vergognosa e un CT a cui non gliene frega palesemente nulla producono solo questo.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Marzo 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una difesa vergognosa. Ranocchia, Acerbi e De Silvestri. Ma dove vogliamo andare?



E pensa che la difesa dovrebbe il nostro punto di forza 

Se poi guardiamo l'attacco composto da fenomeni quali Pelle, Zaza e Okaka ci dobbiamo mettere il laccio al collo!


----------



## Dany20 (29 Marzo 2016)

4-1 El Shaarawy.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Marzo 2016)

Ha segnato El Shaarawy, Cribbio!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Marzo 2016)

C'è poco da fare, se si gioca con la difesa a tre bisogna giocare con quella della Juve, altrimenti a quattro perché se le alternative a Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini sono Acerbi e compagnia...


----------



## Dany20 (29 Marzo 2016)

Okaka sparati.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2016)

Okaka?!?!?!

Ancora va in giro Okaka Suca?


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2016)

Se io fossi in Conte giocherei solo con centrocampisti.

Questa Italia non ha neanche un attaccante decente.. nel 2006 il problema era far giocare Totti o Del Piero ora invece solo cessi


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2016)

Germania - Italia 4-1 FINALE


----------



## Butcher (29 Marzo 2016)

Hanno organizzato questa partita proprio per fare un piacere alla Germania (che non ci batteva dal 92, credo).


----------



## Dany20 (29 Marzo 2016)

Che degrado.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2016)

Qualitativamente e' la peggiore nazionale della storia, queste figuracce non le chiamerei nemmeno tali: sono la normalità.


----------



## Torros (29 Marzo 2016)

Mah non sarei cosi catastrofico, Conte ha messo una formazione improponibili apposta per avere poi la scusante e bocciare poi chi aveva in mente di non prendere già prima. Darmian in un difesa a 3 con Acerbi? ma quando mai l'unico centrale di ruolo è Bonucci. 
Motta e Montolivo in mediano, non hanno senso, hanno le stesse caratteristiche e devono giocare con almeno uno che corra più di loro o ancora meglio in un centrocampo a 3.

Analizzate gente, non fatevi prendere dalla foga del momento. A chiunque capisca un pò di calcio è chiaro che Conte non era andato li per vincere. Il prossimo passo sarà convocare uno tra De Rossi e Pirlo o entrambi. A Conte basterebbe utilizzare un centrocampo a 3 come quello del Psg, con marchisio che fa il matuidi di turno. Semplicemente non vuole.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Marzo 2016)

Conte vergognoso


----------



## S T B (29 Marzo 2016)

Una nazionale così scarsa non me la ricordo. Zero attaccanti discreti (non fenomeni, ma neanche sti cessi), difesa improponibile, ct che ha accettato la nazionale solo per i soldi della puma e che non vede l'ora che sia finita.
La Spagna naturalizza Diego Costa, noi Eder. Il portiere è nettamente in fase calante e addirittura vuole arrivare ai prossimi mondiali (Donnarumma salvaci ti prego). Si salva il centrocampo se giochiamo con Marchisio, De Rossi e Verratti. Pirlo va portato anche con la sedia a rotelle. 
Sono proprio curioso di vedere chi sarà il prossimo allenatore...


----------



## Juve nel cuore (29 Marzo 2016)

Conte ha dimostrato la sua totale incapacità nel leggere la partita,Loew lo ha messo sotto scacco con due mosse e non ci ha capito più nulla. vedremo che fa all'Europeo, ma così farà poca strada al chelsea


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Marzo 2016)

Altro errore cosi di Conte nella euro e non si sarano alibi.... non e possibile mandare Motta e Montolivo insieme contro Kroos e compagnia


----------



## pazzomania (30 Marzo 2016)

Non l ho vista, per la prima volta in 29 anni l' Italia mi fa vomitare, ad occhio e croce ho fatto bene 

Guarderò gli Europei giusto per spirito nazionale anche perchè comunque in qualche modo la faccia la salveremo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Marzo 2016)

A fine primo tempo ho staccato...saranno anche amichevoli ma se giochi contro la germania non mandi in campo una nazionale del genere...


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Marzo 2016)

Thiago Motta-Montolivo assieme sono una combo letale 

La formazione era sperimentale, non credo Gonde ripeterà scempi del genere


----------



## TheZio (30 Marzo 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> *Thiago Motta-Montolivo* assieme sono una combo letale
> 
> La formazione era sperimentale, non credo Gonde ripeterà scempi del genere


----------



## prebozzio (30 Marzo 2016)

Ma visto che il centravanti forte non ce l'abbiamo, provare Vazquez falso nueve no?


----------



## davoreb (30 Marzo 2016)

è inutile star li a fasciarsi la testa per questa sconfitta.

Conte doveva provare dei giocatori ed è ovvio che non ha messo in campo neanche gli 11 disponibili migliori, e poi mancano gli unici 3 campioni italiani: Barzagli, Marchisio, Verratti

la difesa e centrocampo non sono neanche male, mancano due cose:

1. Il Baggio, Del Piero, Totti della situazione, il campione che ti risolve la partita, dal 90 fino al 2006 abbiamo avuto un periodo d'oro da questo punto di vista.

2. Almeno un centroavanti di livello, non dico di primo livelllo tipo un Lewandosky o Suarez ma almeno un Dzeko o Bacca.

Per l'europeo serve il miglior Verratti ed il miglior El shaarawy e poi proverei Insigne falso nueve tipo Perrotti con la Roma.


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2016)

Ieri sera secondo me troppi esperimenti, troppa gente che proprio in campo non si trovava.

L'Italia agli europei non sarà questa, manca gente come Verratti, come Marchisio, Barzagli. Non sono mancanze da poco per una nazionale che già al completo non è al top.


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma visto che il centravanti forte non ce l'abbiamo, provare Vazquez falso nueve no?



Pellè va bene. 
Serve una torre lì davanti, non per forza un fenomeno.
Quelli forti devono giocare attorno.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Marzo 2016)

Conte anche ieri è riuscito a dire che i giocatori questi sono e che di più è difficile fare col materiale a disposizione, dichiarazioni che ricordano molto quella di qualche anno fa ("non si può mangiare in un ristorante da 100 euro con 10 euro a disposizione"), salvo essere smentito prontamente da Allegri, che con la stessa squadra + Morata è arrivato in finale di Champions. 
Mai una volta che faccia autocritica e che dica che non c'ha capito nulla. Questa gente resti lontana dal Milan.


----------



## koti (30 Marzo 2016)

Che diavolo ha combinato Conte ieri? 
Montolivo e Thiago Motta insieme. Acerbi, Giaccherini. Darmian in una difesa a 3? Ok. 
Che disastro.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Marzo 2016)

Così come non c'era da esaltarsi per la partita con la Spagna, ora non c'è da deprimersi per questa sconfitta. A prescindere da come si giochino queste amichevoli resta il fatto che abbiamo una nazionale tecnicamente modesta che all'Europeo può ambire al massimo ai quarti di finale (anche se ovviamente bisognerà vedere i vari incroci). Germania, Francia, Spagna e Belgio sono oggettivamente superiori, contro queste dubito si possa fare molto. Ma allo stesso tempo sono certo che, in una sfida ufficiale, non faremo figuracce come ieri sera.


----------

